# Original Bell&Howell Foton



## Wright17 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello!

   This is my first post here on the forum and I'm a novice in photography, so please excuse my ignorance. I'm recently came into the possession of this original Bell&Howell Foton. As I understand it, this was one of the finest 35mm cameras ever made in the United States. This camera belonged to a relative of mine, who purchased it new back in the late 40s (I believe the Foton originally came out in 1948). He was a commercial artist, so no doubt he felt he needed the best money could buy. Also with the camera is the original case; however, the case does show some wear. Any comments would be appreciated as well as any remarks as to value. 

Best,
Beau 

PS Is there any way to post pictures?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Frankly I had never heard of this camera.  I googled it and found that it is indeed probably one of the best american made 35mm cameras.  Congradulation you have a real winner there.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 5, 2007)

Made between 1948 and 1950, the Foton was a spring motor driven 35mm camera (at approx. 6 frames per second). The initial price of this camera (about $700) was so high that no one could really afford it, hence its failure. It reminds me of another American camera failure, the ever so famous Kodak Ektra.

In good condition it can bring anywhere between $800 and $1,100.


----------



## Wright17 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the informatin guys, sure appreciate it!


----------

